# Requirements for Photography studio



## miami99 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello to everybody,

I am not a professional in photography, so I will need some help.

I need to have a photography studio, so that photos of models can be taken there. 

I need to know your recommendations on:

-best price-quality digital camera (its name and specifications and model)
-necessary studio light equipment for taking photos in this studio

The approximate size of photo studio would be around 30 sq. meters.

If I need to provide more information for you guys to help me set up this photography studio, I will be happy to provide you some.

Speaking about my budget, it is average....I understand it is a relative word, but still. Your suggestions and recommendations would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance. 

Alex.


----------



## Prophet (Feb 9, 2009)

Yer throwing a needle into a haystack. There probably isn't a "best" camera. Do your own research instead of asking generalized questions.

-JD-


----------



## BTilson (Feb 11, 2009)

Right. Makes me wonder, if you have to ask all of this, what are you doing trying to start a photography studio in the first place?


----------



## Atlas77 (Feb 11, 2009)

hmm. i'd do camera then studio..


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 11, 2009)

> -best price-quality digital camera (its name and specifications and model)



Any modern DSLR can do portraiture in a studio. How big of prints do you want? If you're lighting, chances are you're going to be low ISO, and most all cameras perform well there. Your range here is $500 to over $8000. 

Glass can run you $100 to $2000 for decent lenses for model shoots.

But if you really want best price/performance, go hasselblad digital. They're not cheap but man, those cameras _alone_ will make you into the next Annie Leibowitz!!! 



> -necessary studio light equipment for taking photos in this studio



As little as $600 or you cold easily, easily go over $50,000. You'll need lights, stands, modifiers, backdrops, backdrop stands, props (chairs, etc), some way to trigger the lights (or you could go with constant light... and burn everyone, but meh...). I'm going to abso-smurfly kill myself for recommending this, but go to Strobist. You can at least get an idea of what you might need there. (Personally, I don't do the 'strobist thing', but they have some good stuff on the site.)

You're going to have to give us something to go on. Definitely need more specifics.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 11, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> But if you really want best price/performance, go hasselblad digital. They're not cheap but man, those cameras _alone_ will make you into the next Annie Leibowitz!!!


 
Equipment does not make a photographer......

I have a fast car.... doesn't make me a great driver


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 11, 2009)

I figured the three exclamation points were enough to indicate sarcasm. But as long as we're spending someone else's money...


----------



## Pent House (Feb 15, 2009)

It is best to do your own research first and then discuss the matter with expert to get best help. But for your assistance click this website and get some help for yourself .( Photography Equipment - Photography Tips - Photography Technique | OutdoorPhotographer.com ) 

----------------------------
ALL THE BEST 

.:THEPENTHOUSESTUDIO:.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the wide world of "oh crap, I think I bit off more than I can chew".

Learn photography, then bother with the studio end.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 15, 2009)

If you have 40K-50K to spend, then let me know and I will post exactly what you need to get going with absolutely no worries in the world.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 15, 2009)

Clamps and C-stands.....lots of clamps and c-stands!!!


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 15, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Learn photography, then bother with the studio end.



+1


----------

